# Looking for live purple coralline algae



## EnricoG (Aug 22, 2013)

I am looking for a small piece of live rock with live coraline algae to start my coralline culture. I do not need a big one I just need a piece under a pound.
I am willing to pay for it. I already checked JLAquatics but was told by one of the staff that their live rocks are mostly painted purple not a true coralline algae.
I live in North Burnaby Area. So, I am looking for somewhere closer to my area.










Thanks,
Eric


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

shoot i just shut down over 200 pounds. its in the back yard now lol


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

I don’t know how old your tank is or not but if you have any live rock in there already eventually the coraline will just show up on its own and eventually you will be annoyed once ur scraping it off the glass lol


----------



## EnricoG (Aug 22, 2013)

Knowyourtank said:


> I don’t know how old your tank is or not but if you have any live rock in there already eventually the coraline will just show up on its own and eventually you will be annoyed once ur scraping it off the glass lol


My saltwater tank is about 3 months old. I only have live sand and dry rocks to start. I need the coralline algae spores to start culturing. I have purple up coralline algae accelerator but needs live coralline algae or spores to seeded.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Gotcha try giving Paul’s aquatics a call they may have something for u


----------



## EnricoG (Aug 22, 2013)

Knowyourtank said:


> Gotcha try giving Paul’s aquatics a call they may have something for u


Thank you friend!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

You are being redirected...



honestly I would just wait and it will grow eventually but you can use coraline starters


----------



## EnricoG (Aug 22, 2013)

dino said:


> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> honestly I would just wait and it will grow eventually but you can use coraline starters


Yah, I think that what I will do just wait. Thanks for the advised.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

EnricoG said:


> Yah, I think that what I will do just wait. Thanks for the advised.


i tried to post a link. but a company makes a product called purple up as well as many others that make starters in a bottle


----------



## alquaholic (Sep 22, 2021)

I can't spare any live rock (don't have much) but I can scrape some off for you and catch the spores with a syringe and give it to you in a test tube. No $$$ needed


----------



## EnricoG (Aug 22, 2013)

Sure, that will be great! let me know when to pick it up. I live in North Burnaby close to PNE.

Thanks again.


----------



## alquaholic (Sep 22, 2021)

Sweet, I'll DM you my info


----------



## EnricoG (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks again for the Coralline spores, red blade macro algae, and the Kenya corals.


----------



## alquaholic (Sep 22, 2021)

no problem! cheers for coffee 😁 thanks for the tips too, I think I'm gonna do a run to JL to pick up some kalkwasser, the green slimer is melting, it's sad to watch


----------

